# Help-Buckling breed?((new/better pics))



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 19, 2013)

This is our new little buck, he is 3 months old. I was told he was Nubian, but looking at him I'm not sold on that. He looks like there could be a meat breed in there, or something eles. I need your opinions! Thanks so much.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't really tell from the picture, but he looks to me like he might have a little Kiko, or possibly fainter in him.  His tail looks fainter. Cannot see his ears that well and face.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 19, 2013)

Could you get a side profile picture, closer up?

From what I can see with the white and red-brown and his sturdiness, he looks to have some Boer in him.


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 19, 2013)

I uploaded better pics, what do you think now?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 19, 2013)

Domestic_goddess said:
			
		

> I uploaded better pics, what do you think now?


I still think he has the Fainter tail.  My guess is still a little fainter blood in there someplace.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like a Nubian, or mostly Nubian to me


----------



## Renegade (Mar 20, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Looks like a Nubian, or mostly Nubian to me


X2

I also noticed (a little hard to tell in the photos) he appears to have uneven testicles. The left side looks smaller then the right. I would watch them as he grows. They may even off.
What are you breeding for (pet, meat, etc.)? Bad testicles on a buck are known to produce bad udders on does.

He is cute.

Donna


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2013)

I would say mostly nubian, out here, pure nubians are much leaner, so would think some boer or meat goat added in might explain that.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

I would say mostly Nubian but he does appear to have some type of meat breed in his genetics.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 27, 2013)

I think he may be a Nubian/ Boer cross. Possibly 75% Nubian & 25% Boer.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 28, 2013)

*He looks like a Nubian to me too. My Nubians tails look just like that. However he does look pretty thick, but it could just be that he got a lot of food/ milk. There is a Nubain breeder by me that has some FAT babies because they eat out of a bucket feeder and overeat.  *


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Could be just a different breeding technique, or like others have said, maybe he is just more stocky than most. Either way, he is BEAUTIFUL.


----------

